# Importing a motorcycle to Thailand



## expats_maybe

Yep, I'll get flamed for asking, but having read the thread on "what people ride", I have to ask...

I've been riding motorbikes for 25+ years in Australia (so similar length of experience to many other expats living in Thailand), but can't quite see myself "giving up" on motorcycling if/when I make the move (as I feel I would be on a 125cc Scooter). The Scooters are, IMHO, "just transport", whereas the larger motorbikes (in my case I ride an early VFR800, but have owned/ridden everything from old FJ1100s, through to early/mid-noughties Blackbirds and 'Blades).

I'm loathe to "give up" my old VFR which, while 16 years old now, would likely well outlast a Scooter made 6 years from now. A BIG part of the attraction is it's ability to carry two people and luggage at pace*...up hill...down dale.

*pace meaning "whatever the prevalent speed/safe limit is".

The issue (obviously) is importing the thing as a "permanent resident". I know the duties are punitive; It's more that the tax/duty examples outlined are a bit hazy. Guess I'd like to know (in practical, expat terms) everything which would be involved (including real-world break-down costs) of importing such a machine into Thailand.

Cars are stupidly expensive. The bikes "appear" cheaper, but it would be handy to understand how they'd assess the value of this 'bike, and what duties and taxes would subsequently apply.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Michael


----------



## rubberfarmer

I'd give up on the idea, costs will far out weigh the value of the bike and even if you got it here, it may not pass the EPA test. 

Don't see how you will be a permanent resident, PR is almost impossible to get. Jim


----------



## Mweiga

Red tape and duties will likely be horrendous - Thailand discourages second hand vehicle imports to protect domestic markets. There are restrictions on what used vehicles you can import but not sure if this also covers motorcycles.

On the plus side there's a wide variety of larger capacity motorbikes available from local dealers here in the major urban areas - Ducati , Harley-D, not to mention the big four Jap bike firms. 

Triumph have a factory here making many of the cycle parts and assembling complete machines with imported engines. Britbike in Bangkok are the official dealer. Bought a Thruxton 900 four years ago which provides all the two wheeled thrills I need.


----------



## expats_maybe

Sounds like the "nays" have it...Pity, the VFR was - and is - such a good bike. Still, it's encouraging to see that there is "some" choice in respect of larger, non-scooter type two-wheeled transport...whether it's prohibitively expensive to purchase and maintain remains to be seen...

Thanks for the honest responses.

Michael


----------

